# How to identify Sky Broadband D-Link router



## balanga (May 31, 2017)

Is there any way I can use some FreeBSD app to identify the actual model of router I'm connecting to?

It's an unlabelled D-LINK router provided by Sky Broadband.


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2017)

A browser? These things usually have a web interface. There's no "magical" command that will tell you what type it is.


----------



## balanga (Jun 1, 2017)

I thought there might be some nifty utility such as `nmap` which might be able to sniff things out. Unfortunately the web server does not show anything about the device model.... but thanks to Google images, I found it:-

http://www.skyuser.co.uk/forum/atta...outer-firmware-d-link-dsl2640s-uderneath-.jpg

but there doesn't seem any DD-WRT support for this model.


----------

